# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Zenuwen en beendergestel >  Nekklachten

## beelen

wie heeft er ervaring/oplossing voor vast aan elkaar gegroeide nekwervels c3 c4
waardoor de nek scheef staat [naar voren ]
wat kun je eraan doen /nog aandoen .
mijn man heeft altijd hoofdpijn /nekpijn schouderpijn

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Beelen,

Heeft jouw man voor deze aan elkaar gegroeide nekwervels een diagnose gekregen?
Botten die vast groeien is een symptoom van de ziekte van Bechterew, hierin kunnen ruggenwervels en/of nekwervels compleet vastgroeien. 
Ik zou in ieder geval zeker met deze klachten naar de dokter gaan voor een eventuele doorverwijzing. Deze heeft dan ook een oplossing voor de pijn!

----------

